# Stay safe out there



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Police across the country are on strike. 

This photo of Semiramis Hotel staff protecting themselves/hotel against attackers

https://twitter.com/ARohayem/status/310137092581756928/photo/1


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

even the ones with beards?


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6tRjBwq-8Zg&feature=share


----------

